# Rhinehart R100



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like the closest one to me will be in Ronda, NC this year.  

I've never shot it, but I think I'd like to take my wife and family to shoot this tournament.  

What should I know about it?


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Feb 19, 2008)

digital camera only, needs lots of pics. I'll be going to alabama.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw pics from one my uncle went to.  They spent alot of $ developing those pics., because they took so many.

Definately go digital.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 19, 2008)

Where the heck did we get onto cameras?

I would like to shoot my bow...... not my camera.

100 targets.  One day, two days?  Could we shoot 100 in a day without overdoing it?


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 19, 2008)

there's not one in Ga. this year?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 19, 2008)

Website says Ronda, NC and Wetumpka, Alabama are the only ones close to GA.


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry dude, thought you knew from the website, the details. no more camara talk. 100 targets, just about anything you could dream of shooting at. from 3 yrds to 60. bears setting on a potty, to the potty itself. flamingo's, spiders, full size moose- elks.. and the list goes on. you can shoot all 100 in a day, if you can stand it. they usually raffle stuff off during the day. if you shoot all, you probably will miss this. but you would rather shoot the bow. the reason I mentioned the camara was. if you take the family, you could get some wild pics with these crazy animal. sorry again. Good luck. and if you shoot over a 1000 you get this really cooool hat pin.


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Feb 19, 2008)

forgot the steel man challenge. if you shoot this. take more arrows or shoot safe


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, that's more what I was looking for!  The website really isn't all that detailed.  I figure we'd have to take two days to do the shoot.  

How many shooters are typically there?  Is there a lot of waiting in line?  This is the kind of stuff I need to know if young fellars tag along.


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Feb 20, 2008)

even with alot of shooters, 100 targets gives you alot of room to start where you want, when you want.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the heads up.  It looks like it has the potential to be LOTS of fun.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 20, 2008)

Thajonesboyz said:


> even with alot of shooters, 100 targets gives you alot of room to start where you want, when you want.



They don't schedule shooting times and shotgun starts at targets?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 20, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> They don't schedule shooting times and shotgun starts at targets?



To my knowledge, the only times you will see shotgun starts is.........ASA, every tournament.......NFAA, every tournament.........IBO, but only at the Worlds......for every other IBO shoot you show up, sign up and head out, not shotgun starts, no scheduled shoot times.  The R100 is also a casual start, whenever you and your buddies show up you go shoot.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 20, 2008)

Interesting.  Are there any range officials?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 20, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Interesting.  Are there any range officials?



Not that I remember.  Keep in mind, the R100 is NOT a competitive shoot, it is a fun shoot with door prizes and give aways.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 20, 2008)

Hands down the most fun you'll ever have shooting a bow. You can shoot em all in one day and not miss the prizes? My crew did it last year. It wasn't bad at all. We did have to take some ibuprofen at 50 targets but I'm here to tell you, if you can get to a R-100, go, it's worth it. They give away all kind of stuff. You will probably never have the opportunity again to shoot those types of targets. We shot a full size giraffe, cape buffalo, moose, elk, bears w/ fur, all the record book whitetails, dinosaurs. I can't say enough good things about the shoot. It's awesome.


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Feb 20, 2008)

yea booner did it, shot all  100 . a little help from Mountain Dew and snickers though. they looked like the taz. devil moving from target to target.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 20, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Not that I remember.  Keep in mind, the R100 is NOT a competitive shoot, it is a fun shoot with door prizes and give aways.



I thought it was a competative shoot.  I didn't know any better.


----------



## boo (Feb 21, 2008)

i live in north wilkesboro n.c. about 15 miles from the r100 shoot in ronda. we shot it last year and was impressed , hands down the funnest shoot ive ever been to and they did a great job with everything. i won a new bow and they gave away two others along with a bunch of other stuff. we shot 50 sat and 50 sunday  but could have shot all in one day with a lunch break. my favorite was the huge alien and the giraffe that you had to climb a ladder to get your arrows. boo


----------

